# Digital Photography



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

I find myself getting quite into digital photography since I've started taking pics of my watch for the forum. Whats the best tip for getting a nice crisp detailed pic of a watch. My camera is very old hat. It's a Sony Mavica but I took a picture of my Citizen quartz today and was surprised at the results I got in daylight with no flash. I can never get the sharpness indoors. Any advice greatfully recieved.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Get in as close as possible to the watch. Set the camera to macro mode in the highest resolution available you can reduce the size later. Do not use a flash. Play with the white balance until you obtain the best setting.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thankyou Roy I'll try that tomorrow and probably come back to say I still can't get it right.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have just taken this indoors with no special lighting.

It can be done, it takes a long time trying different settings to get it right.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

I always use natural light and macro as well. It never comes out right with flash.

Anyway, what's all this newbie member stuff, I was trying really hard to catch up with Andy's number of post's, now I'm down to a nobody...









G.


----------



## Softiesteve (Feb 23, 2003)

Silly photography question

Why is it that all well most watches and clocks are always photgraphed at 10 past 10 ?

Steve


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It makes the dial balanced and looks like a smiling face as opposed to 20 past 8.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

It's a bit of a bloody nuisance having to wait till 10:10 all the time before you can take a picture of your watch though


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Bloody right, imagine what its like for me having to photograph 20 at a time, it takes 10 days.


----------

